# Our First Robin of 2014



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2014)

Its only January, but after clearing snow this morning, I noticed a robin sitting by the front of our house in a crabapple tree eating last years crabapples.

I grabbed my 5D MK III and put on my 100-400L and took a photo out my front window. When he did not fly, I went outside and managed to take a few shots before he flew. These are not cropped, and have minor adjustments in exposure.

400mm f/6.3 1/250 sec ISO 100









400mm f/6.3 1/320 sec ISO 125







We've had a foot of snow over the last two or three days, but the cold arctic air is moving in, clear skies and very cold!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane.
Lovely pictures, so crisp and sharp, I guess he was more interested in the food than you!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful photography and clicks.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its only January, but after clearing snow this morning, I noticed a robin sitting by the front of our house in a crabapple tree eating last years crabapples.
> 
> I grabbed my 5D MK III and put on my 100-400L and took a photo out my front window. When he did not fly, I went outside and managed to take a few shots before he flew. These are not cropped, and have minor adjustments in exposure.
> 
> ...



great shots! I just heard on the radio today that roughly 5% of robins don't migrate to the south....this might be one of those.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2014)

We are seeing different birds every week now, so the migration is starting. The Robins around here seem to migrate. It seems a bit early, we had some nice weather in January, but in February it turned to below zero and warmed up enough to snow.
The cold weather contributed to my blowing a hydraulic line on my tractor. The hydraulic fluid gets really thick when its cold, even though my tractor is stored in a barn. Last winter, I blew a radiator which cracked the head, which set me back a ton of money. Diesel engine parts cost more than camera parts, so do new radiators.


----------

